# Simple Way To Make Cannabutter?



## ShadowKahn (Nov 11, 2007)

im still clueless and just want a single easy way to make it


----------



## jomal206 (Nov 13, 2007)

I've heard to just melt a pound of butter in a pan until its really really hot. Add your scrap bud, let it boil to secrete the THC into the butter. Once it starts turning brown, filter the butter through cheesecloth to get the bulk of the actual bud out, all the THC has been moved into the fatty butter. Put the butter in a container in the freezer until it's hard

Done


----------



## ViRedd (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's the real deal:

1. Eight ounces of good, quality trim. 

2. A pound of butter.

3. Two cups of water.

Place butter in a saute' (frying) pan on low heat and melt the butter. Add the water and bring up the heat a little. Mix in the trim. Now keep stirring being careful not to let the butter overheat. You don't want to burn the butter! Keep stirring and mashing for about 30-45 minutes. Now pour the entire mixture into a large TupperWare container and put it into the freezer. The butter will settle on the top, the trim will settle in the middle and the water will turn to ice on the bottom. Once frozen, remove from the freezer and warm the sides of the container with warm water. Now, turn the container upside down and the whole thing will slide out of the container onto a plate. Take a sharp knife and remove the bottom two layers and throw them away. You will be left with nothing but the top layer of cannabutter. Keep it in the freezer until needed. It will last for a VERY long time if you keep it covered.

Vi


----------



## LoganSmith (Dec 17, 2007)

wow you use 8 oz are you krazy.lol


----------



## bamfrivet (Dec 18, 2007)

I just finished making some tonight, I did it a little different.

I used about 10.5 grams of og kush shake (usually you would want to use trim, but I got this for free to make edibles out of), and 2 sticks of butter and a small crock pot that doesn't have temperature settings.

I melted the butter in a small crock pot until it was to hot to touch, then I turned it off and scraped off the foam off the top, let it cool, then heat it again and until I removed all the impurities out of it. (that process is called clarifying)

then I added the bud to the butter and let it cook for a couple hours stiring it occasionally making sure it didn't burn, then I let it set for 8 hours, and repeated that 2 more times, then I strained it all out with a small hand strainer and cheese cloth and put it in a tuperware dish and put it in the fridge. (I just checked on it and it's all solidified and very green, lol)

this might not be the quickest way of making cannabutter, but I've heard it's the most potetent. I'll find out tomorrow how good this method was, lol.


----------



## Magical green (Dec 29, 2007)

well I was wondering how good this stuff is cause my friend took a spoon full of this stright to the mouth after being told to only take half a spoon full at a time LOL! She said she was so fucked up she couldn't walk. She said she had to have her friend walk her out like she was drunk. LOL but my friend is kinda a light weight so I don't really know if it I'd as powerful as she says.
any info on potency would be much appreciated


----------



## jjbutler88 (Jan 6, 2008)

ok so how about smaller doses? im not looking to make a huge amount just a batch of cookies worth, and I dont rele get trim, its all bud here, so does about 3.5 grams per 100g butter sound about right?


----------



## loc2thabrainn (Jun 8, 2008)

jomal206 said:


> Add your scrap bud, let it boil to secrete the THC into the butter.



dont boil! it will lose THC. just leave it on a light simmer


----------



## Infofreak (Feb 12, 2009)

wats the quickest way 2 make cannabutter from trim


----------



## mannurse801 (Feb 13, 2009)

Infofreak said:


> wats the quickest way 2 make cannabutter from trim


Best uality butter takes hours to make in a crock pot, or low simmer on the stove. Ensure to add watter to prevent burning. place in fridge, butter seperates, voila, easy as pie, quality butter....


----------



## texashustle (Dec 19, 2009)

So all the trim needs to be dried 1st right? And dry it in a paper bag?


----------



## begale (Dec 19, 2009)

what kind of butter do you all use ,i used real butter and that shit sucks .i couldnt even eat the brownies i made.just didnt like the taste


----------



## jerkin247 (Dec 20, 2009)

i made it tonight with 8 cups of water and 76gs of trim.


----------



## doctor.j (Jun 30, 2010)

to filter out the water could you not just fridge it, then once its as good as its going to get put it in the freezer for like 15 minutes an let it get a little harder without freezing the water, then proceed to cut around it and dump the whole mess on say a wire screen or something to that effect?


----------



## Smallsn (Jul 2, 2010)

So can you just harvest a plant and use their trims to make cannabutteR?


----------



## davecave (Oct 25, 2011)

So should the trimmings berry? I've heard that It's the drying process that converts marijuana into a consummate or is that just for smoking and not eating?? Also, does ingested thc stay in your system longer than inhaled thc??


----------



## Dinosaurbud (Oct 25, 2011)

jomal206 said:


> I've heard to just melt a pound of butter in a pan until its really really hot. Add your scrap bud, let it boil to secrete the THC into the butter. Once it starts turning brown, filter the butter through cheesecloth to get the bulk of the actual bud out, all the THC has been moved into the fatty butter. Put the butter in a container in the freezer until it's hard
> 
> Done


Worst advice EVAR


----------

